# 1st half-decent attempt...



## mena22787 (Mar 25, 2007)

hmm...so i decided to play around with the little makeup that i do have. only thing is the eyeshadow i have now is crappy and doesn't show up on me, so i tried using some lipgloss stuff, and this is what i got: [unfortunetly i bought foundation, and since i had no clue what color to get, i got one waaaay too light for my skin tone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ]


----------



## deeaimond (Mar 25, 2007)

You didn't mention your methods, but i find that for people with dark hair colour or darker skin, a black or dark brown eyeliner does wonders for defining the eye. You have beautiful eyes, but if u draw a medium amount of eyeliner on your upper lashline, you'll get more balance and then you'll have that dark intense gaze you might have been trying to achieve. otherwise the makeup colours you have used suit the look really well, and would be perfect for any occasion topped with some nudy beigy pink lipstick.


----------



## mena22787 (Mar 25, 2007)

i didn't really have any methods cuz i really don't know what i'm doing...i've tried outlining my entire eye in black eyeliner, but it makes them look really small and unproportional with the rest of my face.  i'd like to try brown eyeliner, but i've got to go get some first.  is there  a specific place i should put the eyeliner? like on my entire top lid or on the outer corner?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 25, 2007)

You should place liner on ur upper lash line only to create "an OPEN eye" look.


----------



## deeaimond (Mar 25, 2007)

yeps! haha.. hyperRealGurl beat me to that. eyeliner begins uneven, but once u have enough practice, u can do it with ye breakfast coffee in one hand, hahha.. along the lash line. i think there might be something in the tutorials. try looking and i'll keep a lookout too.


----------



## saj20052006 (Mar 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deeaimond* 

 
_yeps! haha.. hyperRealGurl beat me to that. eyeliner begins uneven, but once u have enough practice, u can do it with ye breakfast coffee in one hand, hahha.. along the lash line. i think there might be something in the tutorials. try looking and i'll keep a lookout too._

 
I agree.  I use to be really clumsy with eyeliner.  Practice makes permanent.  Keep at it, and you will get the hang of it.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 27, 2007)

Eyeliner the key to perfect is just to practice. First practice with a pencil then move to eyeliners and fluidlines.


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_You should place liner on ur upper lash line only to create "an OPEN eye" look._

 
True.  My eyes look smaller too, if I wear the liner on the top & bottom, so now I usually wear it only on the top.


----------

